# pulsator for small scale



## emmapal

Due to some injuries of my right wrist and a crushed finger on my left hand that never healed correctly, in addition to my goats' very small teats, I do not think hand milking is going to work out.

However, after researching machines, the pulsating variety seems to be the best option, but even the DIY versions seem like total overkill for just my one girl!

What can you recommend for a machine designed to pulsate and still be quite portable like the battery vacuum milkers? Our goat shed is not near any electrical outlet and too far for an extension cord


----------



## ksalvagno

Sorry about your injuries. Not sure on the milking machine.


----------



## janeen128

I have a simple maggidan milker. I use it sometimes, but I have found I'm getting used to hand milking, and my kinders have small teats...;( I'm not sure on a pulsating one though... Sorry to hear of your injuries, that's gotta be fustrating...


----------



## Dodgerdoob

I built my own Dansha Farms style milker. I just have to push a button to create suction as I have carpal tunnel and tennis elbow on both sides. I pulse it manually and it works well i.e. I watch the stream of milk and when it subsides I push the button again until the stream comes on strong and then let up. Mine cost me $20 to make.


----------



## emmapal

My husband suggested installing a third hose with an Open end, so i could pulse it manually like putting your finger over a drinking straw then releasing it to release suction, and just running the vacuum.

Where did you buy the vacuum?


----------



## Dodgerdoob

Ebay, but they are available at WalMart for 19.99. Its a Foodsaver brand hand held. It takes a little ingenuity to modify the tip to connect a tube to, but it was very simple. Let me know if you need more instructions.


----------



## lileomom

http://www.simplepulse.net/
I've been looking at this one. It looks like a nice little self contained portable system.


----------



## emmapal

Still kind of overkill, but improvement! Why can my little hands breast pump pulsate, but i can't find a goat pump that does? How hard can it be to design one that does? Lots of people talk about converting a human pump, but I've never seen anyone actually do it.


----------



## Dodgerdoob

I've joked with my wife that I'm going to do that with hers. From what I can tell though the human models just don't have very much suction. If you knew your wiring, it probably wouldn't be too hard to use it with a more powerful pump.
Of course the human models are DC and most commercial pumps are AC.


----------



## emmapal

I just mean my hand pump, but you're right that it might take forever even if i did rig it up. However, a similar pulsing goat pump wouldn't be a far stretch on existing technology, so it baffles me that no one offers one, especially since it is healthier for the doe


----------



## emmapal

My husband realized this old soda machine he picked up from a fast food restaurant upgrading to a computer machine has all the tubing and fittings for a diy milk machine. Target has the Food Saver battery pump on sale for $16 right now, so we picked up one of those and some 1.5L Ball jars. We are going to try making a manual pulsing with the extra tube. Will report back


----------



## emmapal

so they got it all rigged up, and the Food Saver didn't have much suction. They hooked up a small wall outlet powered vacuum pump and it has decent suction. However, neither was successful at getting any milk even after I hand milked a little to get her started. We are only using 12cc syringes, however, so I am wondering if that might be the issue. Any suggestions?


----------



## emmapal

How do you decide when milking a goat is just not gonna happen? Small udder, small teats, can't get a vacuum to work on her, not sure what to do next.


----------



## ksalvagno

Does she have small orifices?


----------



## kc8lsk

Try a smaller syringe get one that just fits over the teats when they are engorged and then try the food saver on it I swear it will work the food saver just takes forever to milk them out. Or get a larger syringe keep trying until you get it right. I have a food saver that I use for stubborn goats the ones that if you touch the udder they kick, I only use it once in a while but I keep it around for emergencies.


----------



## Dodgerdoob

I have mine set up with 35cc catheter tip syringes to 1/4" tubing to the jar then 1/4" to the food saver. If my goat is full, I can have a pint out in less than 20 seconds. Did you shear her udder?


----------



## kccjer

We had to shave the udder and then use an oil (such as coconut) to create a moister surface to suction to and create the air lock.


----------



## emmapal

update: we built a Dansha farms style with a vacuum sealer, and first milking in the morning it gets out about half what I can hand milk. The first few days were torture with a lot of pain in my hand, wrist, and bad finger, but we are getting the hang of things now. I have cut her kid back to 2x/day milking her out on the stand after I am done, and going to move forward milking her 2x/day instead of just once.

My husband took a look at the Simple Pulse and feels confident he can create something similar for about $200, so until we get another goat in milk (hopefully 2 more in September), I am sticking with hand milking for now. It's not as bad as I feared it would be. But eventually the Simple Pulse is about the size and diy price we are looking for.


----------



## sassykat6181

I use the Henry milker on my NDs now but I'm hoping to get the simple pulse after I sell a few kids


----------



## Bobbays

Kudos to your husban, Emmapal. Me, I am building one, as well, using plans from http://www.smallholderhollow.com/projects/diy-milking-machine/ Why not use Simple Pulse? Well, I feel that for the product, it is expensive. Further, I feel that the Pulsator used is likely junk, as I have not yet identified it. The Goat Claws are likely a ITP 205, I would prfer the ITP 207. That Patent Pending Tube is noting more than a simple made vacuum receiver and works like a multi-outlet/inlet. But, compare it to the more expensive brands, and it is quite a bit of a savings.


----------

